# Tiguan R is NASTY



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Want!!!  

https://youtu.be/k33ThDK9VCM


Kurt


----------



## FOLK_VAHGEN (Aug 14, 2020)

Wow! That is all lol

https://youtu.be/0xO8ClNDmK4


From Tapatalk iOS


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkeye9723 (Dec 4, 2019)

I love the rear light sequence when he unlocks the car. And the nav on both the main display and and the vitual cockpit.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Man, VW USA really, really should consider bringing this over. In an SUV centric country, this would sell! Pricing of course will play a factor but that narrative of "that's Audi territory, might as well get an Audi" is not entirely accurate. Yeah if you want the basic Q5, ok, but then you are getting a basic Q5 vs top of line performance VW SUV straight out of the assembly line. I would think the appropriate model you would need to be comparing it to is the SQ5 and not the entry level Q5, VW Performance line vs Audi performance line. Performance wise, yeah SQ5 could be better (is better) on paper, but then that narrative of Audi pricing cannot apply in this case as there is no way the Tiguan R pricing will come close to the pricing of the SQ5.

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

TablaRasa said:


> Man, VW USA really, really should consider bringing this over. In an SUV centric country, this would sell! Pricing of course will play a factor but that narrative of "that's Audi territory, might as well get an Audi" is not entirely accurate. Yeah if you want the basic Q5, ok, but then you are getting a basic Q5 vs top of line performance VW SUV straight out of the assembly line. I would think the appropriate model you would need to be comparing it to is the SQ5 and not the entry level Q5, VW Performance line vs Audi performance line. Performance wise, yeah SQ5 could be better (is better) on paper, but then that narrative of Audi pricing cannot apply in this case as there is no way the Tiguan R pricing will come close to the pricing of the SQ5.
> 
> Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


Well in that case, you can look at it from the other way around. "Why should I get an Audi Q5 if I can have Tiguan R" and it's the same problem again. VAG cars cannibalizing each other, not good for profit. Simply, there needs to be clear cut between each model, not too much overlap. Even if they bring Tiguan R it won't be the one you see in Europe, most likely some water down version to be little better than regular Tiguan but still way under Q5

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

OEMplusCC said:


> Well in that case, you can look at it from the other way around. "Why should I get an Audi Q5 if I can have Tiguan R" and it's the same problem again. VAG cars cannibalizing each other, not good for profit. Simply, there needs to be clear cut between each model, not too much overlap. Even if they bring Tiguan R it won't be the one you see in Europe, most likely some water down version to be little better than regular Tiguan but still way under Q5
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


But exactly what I am trying to get at though, I don't think it is appropriate to compare the Tiguan R to a Q5. It really should be to the SQ5. This way, there really is no overlap as the pricing difference would be big in between. Lowest trim of the Q5 starts at around $43,300. Which I think if they do bring the Tiguan R over, it could very well be around there as well. SQ5 starts at $52,900 which a significant difference.

But I do agree with you that if they end up bringin it over, it won't be the same as the EURo spec one . 

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## child_in_time (Aug 9, 2006)

I think this would sell in US, I’d be definitely trading my GTI for it...but it seems like chances are slim for this getting across Atlantic. Not sure if Puebla can crank out the LWB version with R treatment.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

child_in_time said:


> .....Not sure if Puebla can crank out the LWB version with R treatment.


But they sure could make the SWB version with the R treatment.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

I don't know why they don't. I'd trade my Tiguan for one if they brought the R here. 

As it is right now I'm thinking of trading my Tiguan and being done with VW auto group for awhile. The engine in this car is a joke and so disappointing. It makes me so mad to see that Europe gets the 2.0tsi with 220hp and a DSG, and now they get the Tiguan R.


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

How many of us have actually spent more money in upgrades to get it like the R anyway....I for one have a Golf R Exhaust, Golf R Springs, r line package, Golf R Brakes, European Tail lights, VWR r600 intake, hose, inlet pipe, and a Neuspeed Power Module that I'm going to be replacing with the Unitronic Stage 1+ soon.....will get me close to the Tiguan R without the massive 21 inch wheels (too big in my opinion) and the DCC And DSG.....I would even take the short body if that was all that was available and we had to special order and we had to wait 4 or 5 months to get it.....

...my only chance now is to wait and see what parts bin I can steel from when this car does come out....those Brakes are lit (I'm guessing their upgrading those to 2 piston or even 4 unless they are just oversized singles like we have now with pretty paint), the ride is only 1cm lower than regular tiguans but that would be better ride quality than my R springs right now, wish I could swap out the transmission and pickup the steering wheel with paddles but thats not going to happen....the rear brake lights look like they might be the same size as the pre facelift, the headlights for sure won't fit though.

Anyway - comments about the Q5 vs question is meh....I love Audi and have owned them....if you want an Audi you're going to buy it over the VW no matter how close the costs compare...and yeah, you can't compare a "fast" Tiguan to a plain Q5 unless you are in for performance and then you'll buy the SQ5 if you can afford it anyway. I really think its more of a brand thing and prestige than it is about affordability. You'll only either get the Tiguan R for speed, or the Q5 for build quality and interior, prestige, etc or the SQ5 because you have loads of money and you want the better car (subjective) and don't care about the cost. There would be very little cross buying I believe....look at Europe, they have way more options that blend the lines...are us North Americans just more prone to spend more than we have (actually yes, guilty - been there done that). Even if you are "dumb" enough to stretch your budget and get a SQ5 instead of a Tiguan R (dumb as in you can't really afford it and are spending beyond your means), you're going to pay for it in much higher maintenance costs...not that they're less reliable, its just fact that showing up at the Audi shop for regular maintenance is going to cost you more....period. I've heard from several salesmen at VW and they all think it would sell better than comparable options like the ST models from Ford that are way over priced (and not selling well because they are over priced). Come on VW, give it a try, even special order and be prepared to be shocked.


----------



## Passatsquared (Oct 26, 2014)

This would totally sell here in the usa.

I would buy one if they were available in habanero orange.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

I wish someone in the media would interview Product Line Management (and Marketing) to understand how VAG decides globally what models/features are deployed.

From a NAR perspective, I'm shaking my head trying to understand the value proposition for some of their decisions/trends. Are the NAR decision makers just "incompetent" compared to other regions?


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

jonese said:


> I wish someone in the media would interview Product Line Management (and Marketing) to understand how VAG decides globally what models/features are deployed.
> 
> From a NAR perspective, I'm shaking my head trying to understand the value proposition for some of their decisions/trends. Are the NAR decision makers just "incompetent" compared to other regions?


THIS!


----------



## Kushdaiin (Feb 24, 2012)

A number of years ago there was an electric car campaign (drive across America or whatever) that was circulating the country. Anyway, the demo (Chevy bolt, Tesla S, VW e-golf, Nissan Leaf) ended up at my place of work and I got to talking to the VW reps about the MK7 R Wagon and why in the hell they weren’t bringing it here. Long story short, VWoA does not get the ultimate choice of what catalog of cars is sold in the US. According to the reps VWoA can request certain models they think would do well here but the vetting process for saleability/profitability is all done at VAG headquarters. Just to note, they were just as upset/dumbfounded at the decisions to leave out certain models from the US market. The real problem is up top, not at VWoA. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OttaCee (Mar 31, 2000)

Cheaper to buy a wrecked GTI, pull the 2.0T EA888 Gen 3 IS20 and put into the Tiguan then tune to your needs. 

Who's going to be the first to do this? We already saw someone install Golf R drivetrain in an All-Track so it can be done. 

Holding NO hope VWoA will listen to their customers and understand the market who are buying Tiguans - Adults that grew up with GTIs, now have kids, now need the space but still want a fun car.


----------



## schoenzyy (May 9, 2016)

OttaCee said:


> Cheaper to buy a wrecked GTI, pull the 2.0T EA888 Gen 3 IS20 and put into the Tiguan then tune to your needs.
> 
> Who's going to be the first to do this? We already saw someone install Golf R drivetrain in an All-Track so it can be done.
> 
> Holding NO hope VWoA will listen to their customers and understand the market who are buying Tiguans - *Adults that grew up with GTIs, now have kids, now need the space but still want a fun car*.


That's me exactly, minus the kids, just needed more space and love VW... would go Tig R in a heartbeat


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

jonese said:


> ....From a NAR perspective, I'm shaking my head trying to understand the value proposition for some of their decisions/trends. Are the NAR decision makers just "incompetent" compared to other regions?


So, what is your expertise in the marketing of vehicles in the NAR?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Kushdaiin said:


> ....The real problem is up top, not at VWoA......


Based on what?


----------



## IbsFt (Dec 15, 2018)

So what market would that Tig R be aimed at, the young WRX crowd? Maybe I'm out of touch, but historically Americans wanted their SUV's to have powerful engines with lots of low rpm torque (larger displacement engines, not high strung tractor engines that sound like mopeds on steroids) :laugh: A warmed up VR6 would be a much better choice for a performance Tig in the NA market imo. The Passat GT with the VR6 we test drove was light years better than the Tigs anemic little 2.0 engine that tries so hard, but struggles to get the job done. I regret not buying that Passat VR6 when we had the chance. I've even casually searched the salvage sites looking at wrecked Atlas 4 motions to get an idea of the costs for a VR6 conversion once the Tig's warranty is over. VR6 over the 2.0 every time.




OttaCee said:


> Cheaper to buy a wrecked GTI, pull the 2.0T EA888 Gen 3 IS20 and put into the Tiguan then tune to your needs.
> Who's going to be the first to do this? We already saw someone install Golf R drivetrain in an All-Track so it can be done.
> Holding NO hope VWoA will listen to their customers and understand the market who are buying Tiguans - Adults that grew up with GTIs, now have kids, now need the space but still want a fun car.


This article on the Taos gives reason to have some hope: vw-taos-is-an-acknowledgement-that-america-is-not-wolfsburg https://www.autoweek.com/news/futur...cknowledgement-that-america-is-not-wolfsburg/


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

IbsFt said:


> So what market would that Tig R be aimed at, the young WRX crowd? Maybe I'm out of touch, but historically Americans wanted their SUV's to have powerful engines with lots of low rpm torque (larger displacement engines, not high strung tractor engines that sound like mopeds on steroids) :laugh: A warmed up VR6 would be a much better choice for a performance Tig in the NA market imo. The Passat GT with the VR6 we test drove was light years better than the Tigs anemic little 2.0 engine that tries so hard, but struggles to get the job done. I regret not buying that Passat VR6 when we had the chance. I've even casually searched the salvage sites looking at wrecked Atlas 4 motions to get an idea of the costs for a VR6 conversion once the Tig's warranty is over. VR6 over the 2.0 every time.
> 
> 
> This article on the Taos gives reason to have some hope: vw-taos-is-an-acknowledgement-that-america-is-not-wolfsburg https://www.autoweek.com/news/futur...cknowledgement-that-america-is-not-wolfsburg/


If this is a sign that the Tiguan R is coming then I will hold onto a little hope.....that Taos though....its the short wheel base version of the Tiguan with an even more anemic engine. I guess this replaces the Golf and Wagon market in NA as well? Oh and wait, the 4 motion gets a DSG.....what? At the very least they could have put that in the Tiguan we have now....I can't wait till VW America can start making our own decisions.....for real.


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

FOLK_VAHGEN said:


> Wow! That is all lol
> 
> https://youtu.be/0xO8ClNDmK4
> 
> ...


Sweeet! i love the interior lighting. I saw a max speed on the autobahn of 259kph (161mph) on this video.


----------

